# Bromeliads leaking like hell!



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I got 3 bromeliads from Josh's frogs. The leaves are kind of sagging and a bit curled up, ones a fireball, the other two are poca dots. The fireball will hold water unless the cup is more than half full, and the poca dots don't hold any water, it just keeps draining. They aren't looking to great, but it's only been 2 days since they came. i'm just worried they might die. Will they fix emselves?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Have pictures? Have you tried contacting Josh to ask? Typically bromeliads will over flow when they are too full. Like anything else...


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

how did you mount them?


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

jeffr said:


> how did you mount them?


I have pics, but it won't do any justice for the OP. I mounted them by stapling the stolon onto the GS background and one with a thick stolon i used tropi flora wire.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> Have pictures? Have you tried contacting Josh to ask? Typically bromeliads will over flow when they are too full. Like anything else...


I mean if I fill it up it drains to about half that size and the others seem to drain through the stolons.


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

i had an order of bromeliads that were in shipping for about 11 days... when they arrived they were soft and slightly curled up. what i did was immediately put them into a room temperature water soak for about 30 minutes then gently acclimated them to light after being packed away in a box for 11 days (in other words, i didn't just put them under my light source right away. I put them off to the side in bright indirect light for a few hours.) 

After a few hours, the broms noticeably "perked" up as they absorbed water and began responding to the light. At this point, i put them into a 40 gallon breeder tank i use as a quarantine/grow-out plant tank, where i let them color up and regain strength for about a month, month and a half before mounting them in tanks.

I forgot to add that after the broms have soaked up their fill of water, I also do an additional step of disinfecting my plants with a mild bleach solution and dechlorinator rinse (absolutely hate nemerteans, slugs, snails), before putting in the grow out tank, but if your plants are looking as bad as you say, i might wait a little before treating with a bleach solution.

hope that helps


----------



## DartFrogs415 (Jul 24, 2010)

also forgot to add, since i just saw that you stapled the broms to the GS. I have never used that method or hot glue, because somehow i feel like it damages the plants.

I create a "X" shape with toothpicks and the top part of the "X" forms a "V" cup that you can sit the brom in. Over time the brom roots in and the toothpicks rot away under the moisture. With patience and time it has always worked successfully for me, even for broms like "echo" that store lots of water and are heavy.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

DartFrogs415 said:


> also forgot to add, since i just saw that you stapled the broms to the GS. I have never used that method or hot glue, because somehow i feel like it damages the plants.
> 
> I create a "X" shape with toothpicks and the top part of the "X" forms a "V" cup that you can sit the brom in. Over time the brom roots in and the toothpicks rot away under the moisture. With patience and time it has always worked successfully for me, even for broms like "echo" that store lots of water and are heavy.


I do believe hot glue ruins them. I staple the stolon so it can't harm it. I'll have to try toothpicks though!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't remember exactly which plants I sent you, but no bromeliad is going to hold water up to the very top. Half full is good, most hold less. Water is very heavy, after all. 

You'd be surprised how much water most bromeliads hold, even if they don't have deep cups. I can't count the times I've gotten soaked from even the littlest broms. And dart frogs need remarkably little water to raise tads, I've had some froglets in tanks that had no water holding bromeliads at all... I'm not at all clear on how that happened, but it happened in the same tank more than once.

Take a picture and send it to me if you are worried about the condition of the plants. They looked good when I sent them, but it has been pretty hot for shipping. Broms are pretty hard to kill, they should look good soon. 

Rob (Josh's plant guy)


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

littlefrog said:


> Don't remember exactly which plants I sent you, but no bromeliad is going to hold water up to the very top. Half full is good, most hold less. Water is very heavy, after all.
> 
> You'd be surprised how much water most bromeliads hold, even if they don't have deep cups. I can't count the times I've gotten soaked from even the littlest broms. And dart frogs need remarkably little water to raise tads, I've had some froglets in tanks that had no water holding bromeliads at all... I'm not at all clear on how that happened, but it happened in the same tank more than once.
> 
> ...


PM with pictures of them sent!


Sent from my Tmobile MyTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

They look pretty good considering they'd been wrapped and shipped in a hot box... *grin* They will do well for you.

As a general note to all when you order from us grower's choice (where I pick what to send in exchange for a better price for you). A secret way to get pretty close to what you want is to make a note in the comments about what you want the plants to do. Some people want water holding, some people want ultra small, some people want color, some people want the moon, some people don't know what they want... I'm not good at figuring that out without some help, but I do try if I have info. Of course it all depends on what I actually have, too.

Rob


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Hopefully they'll be fine.

I ordered plants from Josh's two weeks ago. Due to a carrier error (no fault of Joshs) they left the box at my office by the front door over the weekend. Full sun from 10 am all day for two days. 

I thought for sure that everything was going to be dead. When I opened, them, they were wilting badly. I may or may not have shed a tear when I saw the condition of the Friar Tuck. 

I got them cooled down and then misted heavily. 

Bottom line is that I didn't lose a single plant. All are healthy and actually showing some growth.

I really think that plant health prior to shipping as well as excellent packaging were the two things that kept them hanging in there.

It is so hot that shipping any living thing is a major risk. Sooner or later this heat has to break.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

I'll have to remember that Ron. Thanks! Next time I need plants i'll be sure to order from you again  You guys ship very fast and your prices are great! And zoomie, I also do hope this heat drops. I'm afraid if I order my PDF in this heat it might die.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

johnyrocks said:


> And zoomie, I also do hope this heat drops. I'm afraid if I order my PDF in this heat it might die.


If you're not sure about the heat, wait. The stress to you, the shipper and the frog are not worth it. Work on your plants, layout, and establishing your springs/isos. Sooner or later the heat will break and your PDF's can be transported more safely to you.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Haha oops, meant to say Rob, not ron. Sorry


----------

